# Raising betta fry



## Niko001 (Sep 14, 2005)

I have 50+ betta fry who are more than 2 weeks old. They are being kept in a 2 Gallon tank (until the 10G is fully cycled). They are being fed twice a day with brine shrimp and microworms. In addition to such diet I am feeding them once a day Hikari - First bites. I was wondering whether it is too early to feed them bloodworms if I cut them to very small pieces.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Two weeks sounds a little early, but whenever you think you can cut the bloodworms small enough to fit in their mouths, go for it. The more variety the better, but remember, if it can't fit in their mouth it's going to pollute their water.


----------



## con771 (Sep 5, 2005)

You can try it, but I would guess it is a little to early. However like Moby said the worst that can happen is it will dirty the water and the tank. 
If you do decide to feed them bloodworms then I recommend watching closly and getting rid of the waste as soon as possible!


----------

